# Ringneck doves moulting



## FrankT777 (Aug 2, 2011)

so I know all birds go through a moult at different times of the year, however I have no idea when does a ringneck dove goes through a moult. I've read that they moult in spring, late summer and in the fall, so can anyone clarify as to when does this type of dove begin it's major moult? and where does the moult begin. Thanks!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

you will notice allot of feathers about twice a year.. the one at the end of summer/into fall is the biggest from what I remember.. I could of made some pillows. but they do drop feathers all year long.


----------



## FrankT777 (Aug 2, 2011)

spirit wings said:


> you will notice allot of feathers about twice a year.. the one at the end of summer/into fall is the biggest from what I remember.. I could of made some pillows. but they do drop feathers all year long.


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

oh thanks! oh and one other thing, does the wing feathers moult seperately during a different time of the year or does it also fall off duirng the major moulting period. because I've got a bird with clipped wings and am wondering if I were to let it naturally moult and regrow, how long would it take?


----------

